# Burton new and old channel standard



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

Maybe try and find 2nd hand malativa from the 6mm era


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

You can also 3D print a 2 mm spacer to mend the gap


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## igorovsb (Sep 24, 2017)

The first pic is the M5 hardware(6mm channel), and second is M6 hardware(8mm channel).
I guess 2019 est binding is out of the question on this 2010 board, i now wonder if i get some 2019 re-flex bindings will i be able to mount these "from the box"?
















Poslano sa mog SM-J320FN koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Find old bindings. You're right that the new binding stance indicator wont fit. You also can't comfortably fit ReFlex. Older EST bindings have a pinchable stance indicator that will still fit into M5, probably 2014 and older, or non ReFlex disc Burtons, or M5 ESTs. Those are your options.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Can you grind 2mm (1mm either side) from the 8mm slide?


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

I would recommend contacting Burton. I believe they have adapter hardware. I had the opposite problem on one of my setups... old style EST bindings and new style channel. The new hardware fixed me up.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Your other possible solution is set if Burton has binding footbeds with no stance indicater tab. Maybe the sensor beds or shed beds? The thin ones.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Burton is totally the Apple of snowboards. What if I have an old 3D insert pack? How many times did they try to reinvent insert packs for propriety reasons?


----------



## igorovsb (Sep 24, 2017)

Thanks Nivek and other for advices.
I pinched the stance guide plastics that go into the channel just a bit so they don't interfere and binding sits flat on the board now. I tighten the screws and they seem to hold, however, i like the new type screws with theeth washers better. These old screws just have rubber washer.
I will see. Thanks everyone. I also contacted burton to see their opinion.









Poslano sa mog SM-J320FN koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## igorovsb (Sep 24, 2017)

Side question please, Ruler boots eu42/us9 and L size malavita bindings, yes or no? Will there be too much play on the sides?
Will they stick too much out on the non-wide board?
Thanks.

Poslano sa mog SM-J320FN koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

igorovsb said:


> Side question please, Ruler boots eu42/us9 and L size malavita bindings, yes or no? Will there be too much play on the sides?
> Will they stick too much out on the non-wide board?
> Thanks.
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-J320FN koristeći Tapatalk


Not a match. You want medium size bindings.


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

freshy said:


> Burton is totally the Apple of snowboards. What if I have an old 3D insert pack? How many times did they try to reinvent insert packs for propriety reasons?


I actually really like the channel system. It would have been better if Burton has gotten right the season they introduced it, but it's been around 10 years now and I don't think they'll change it anytime soon.


----------



## mshew (Dec 30, 2019)

poopresearch said:


> I would recommend contacting Burton. I believe they have adapter hardware. I had the opposite problem on one of my setups... old style EST bindings and new style channel. The new hardware fixed me up.


I have the same issue....old bindings with a new channel board. What did you do to solve the problem?


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

mshew said:


> I have the same issue....old bindings with a new channel board. What did you do to solve the problem?


Contact burton. There's a compatibility kit they'll send you to make things work.

Though if your bindings are super old... might make sense to look into a newer set even if they're used.


----------



## Alastingepiphany (10 mo ago)

Not trying to revive an old thread but this has been an issue for me and I wanted to update for anyone doing research. 

I'm pretty sure these fit if you still have your M5 inserts.
Ultra Low Profile Allen Sleeve Nut Stainless Steel


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Alastingepiphany said:


> Not trying to revive an old thread but this has been an issue for me and I wanted to update for anyone doing research.
> 
> I'm pretty sure these fit if you still have your M5 inserts.
> Ultra Low Profile Allen Sleeve Nut Stainless Steel


If that does work and it's not a great fit, you can always try to find the biggest washer that fits between that and actually fits in the channel so you spread the load out more evenly.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Craig64 said:


> Can you grind 2mm (1mm either side) from the 8mm slide?


Yes you can.
I have done it.

TT


----------

